# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Συσκευή Εγγραφής] Επισκευή ZOOM

## Optima

καλησπερα 

πριν απο 1,5 χρονο περιπου αγορασα απο το νακα συστημα εγγραφης ηχου και εικονας, το ZOOM Q3. Τα χαρακτηριστικα του φαινονται στο παρακατω λινκ αναλυτικα:
http://www.zoom.co.jp/english/products/q3/


το προβλημα ειναι οτι πηρε νερο η οθονη και ειναι ολη λευκη με μωβ στιγματα. Ετσι δεν μπορω να πλοηγηθω στο μενου, αλλα κατα τα αλλα μου φαινεται οτι δουλευει κανονικα, ηχογραφει κτλ. Εχει πανω απο μηνα που το εδωσα για σερβις στο ΝΑΚΑ, αλλα ολο μου λενε οτι προσπαθουν να βρουν οθονη και δε βρισκουν - δε νομιζω οτι θα το επισκευασουν, αλλα αρνουμαι να δεχτω οτι μονο απο μια οθονη θα αχρηστευτει ολο το μηχανημα που ηταν και ακριβο και μου αρεζε κιολας  :Sad: . Μηπως μπορει καποιος να δει απο το παραπανω λινκ τα χαρακτηριστικα και να μου πει τι μπορει να γινει;  απο που να παραγγειλω μονη μ οθονη και πως μπορω να την αλλαξω , ειναι ευκολο; (το ΖΟΟΜ ανοιγει ευκολα, με βιδες αλλα για αλλαγη οθονη δεν ξερω τι χρειαζεται)

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσοχη σας, καθε βοηθεια καλοδεχουμενη..

----------


## Papas00zas

Στο ebay κοίταξες;

----------


## Optima

> Στο ebay κοίταξες;


δε βρισκω κατι σαν οθονη ξεχωριστα...θα ξανακοιταξω,ευχαριστω.   Κανενας αλλος μηπως εχει καμμια ιδεα ως προς το τι μπορει να γινει;

----------


## Optima

λοιπον βρηκα την οθονη απο το alibaba.com με εναν προμηθευτη απο Κινα. γνωριζει κανεις απο που αλλου μπορω να προμηθευτω; τιποτα μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα στη θεσσαλονικη;   δν γνωριζω καθολου απο αυτα και με το σερβισδε βγαζω ακρη. επισης πως μπορω να ξερω οτι ειναι μονο προβλημα οθονης;  μηπως πρεπει να παραγγειλω και το VGA CMOS sensor?   καμμια ιδεα κανεις;  :Unsure:    ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητη φιλη,
προκειται για πολυ ειδικο εξαρτημα. θα σου ελεγα να το προμηθευτεις απο κινα αν η τιμη του ειναι προσιτη.

----------

